# Offical "You're a God/dess" Thread



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

I dub this thread "You're an Offical God/dess" thread!

<big><big><big><big><big>God/desses</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>
*God of Gods*
dragonflamez - Dragon God, Master of Life

*God of Gods assistant*
Flygon - Master of Past Life

*Court of Life*
Ultrabyte - Goddess of Spirits, Baked Goods Master
OddCrazyMe - Prince of Madness
JJRamone2 - God of the Creative Mind

*Deities @ God/dess*
Gabby la la - Goddess of Foreign Delicacies
YougurtBandit - Deity of Yogurt
Sporge27 - Thor

*Other*
Bidoof - Pet
Justin125 - Pet/Slave_________________________________________________DF will decide whether you are god/dess worthy or not, so post what god/dess you want to be here and he'll approve of it.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm not worthy *bows down* I'm not worthy!


----------



## Nate (Sep 1, 2007)

omg i made a bannerz cuz dis topic iz coolz0rz


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

XD
Second 
Best 
Topic
Ever


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 1, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> omg i made a bannerz cuz dis topic iz coolz0rz


 LOMG 10/10!!!11!!1!!


----------



## YogurtBandit (Sep 1, 2007)

/in


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

we need this pinned  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Hooray! I'm special!


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> /in


 /out



I love myself


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

I declare a party for some unknown reason!

Woo!


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I declare a party for some unknown reason!
> 
> Woo!


 Woo!
*parties*


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *makes cookies appear out of thin air*


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are they Spiiiiirrrriiiittt Cookies?


----------



## YogurtBandit (Sep 1, 2007)

Im the god of Pants.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Im the god of Pants.


 No, you're not

*Swings the Hammer of Holy Damnation*


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Im the god of Pants.


 God of the Pantless...

Yes or No? *looks at DF*


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, just regular cookies.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can they be double Chocolate chip? :r


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But I thought you were the Goddess of Spirits.
Maybe you're in fact the Goddess of Baked Goods?


And no, YB is the Everyday Deity of Yogurt.
And I'm lactose intolerant. 

(lawl humorz)


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Well we need someone to torture people, so who'd that be? 

Since I'm the Prince of Madness I can make everyonelactose intolerant. Thus makeing YB be the torture person.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Well we need someone to torture people, so who'd that be?
> 
> Since I'm the Prince of Madness I can make everyonelactose intolerant. Thus makeing YB be the torture person.


 Everyday Deities can not harm spiritual beings above them.
You can be Torture if you likes : D


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

May I be the pie godess?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm...






BOTH!


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 woo! Thus using my powers of madness Everyone under the Court of Life, is now lactose intolerant!

YB do whatever you need.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> May I be the pie godess?


THERE IS NO PIE!

THIS 

                            IS



   <big><big><big><big><big> CAKETOWN!!!!</big></big></big></big></big><big>


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 Cake I be the godess of cake then?</big>


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 Besides, these god(dess) things have to actually make sense.</big>


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

UB is already the Goddess of Baked Goods and Spirits.
Sorry.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 maybe D=

As torture person, you must listen to this 5 times!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UDn8HMtqCU


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 D:

Odd, you made my cringe in pain just READING the title of the video.</big>


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 NOOOOOOOO!</big>


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq9ML-0HEsg

Take that!


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby, Ultra is already the Goddess of Baked Goods and Spirits. Sorry.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 IT BURNS!!!!!!</big>


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft8DOKn7gD0

*Imports Ice Tea from England*


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 *passes outt*</big>


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 Finally...

*drags gabby to the cellar*</big>


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 *wakes up in cellar*Ugh I go those songs in mah head.I afraid of the dark...</big>


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

no moar qoot twoas plz kthxbai


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

k boss

I wonder what turkey from Maine would taste like...


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> k boss
> 
> I wonder what turkey from Maine would taste like...


 Apple Cider
YOUR GOD WILLS IT TO BE


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

*Yells*CAN SOMEBODY GET ME CANDLE?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> *Yells*CAN SOMEBODY GET ME CANDLE?


 *Sets cellar on fire*


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

great....

well ultra it an oven in here so you can make your baked goods...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

*rains muffins on the cellar*


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> *rains muffins on the cellar*


 Yay, did you remember to put extra yeast in those muffins?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....oops.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 1, 2007)

I missed something here....


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *has mouth full of muffins* Yaste ood to me.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> I missed something here....


 indeed


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The muffins cut part of your tung off


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait, UB did you put razor blades in that instead of yeast...?


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No the didnt.


OOO DF can I be the godess of fire and light?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, I put rocks in. Why?


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didnt feel them


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

I have the best signature ever made.

Ever.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why should you? Its not like rocks are hard or anything.    
:huh:


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I have the best signature ever made.
> 
> Ever.


 i wish i had sig making skills..


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wish you had them too.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I have the best signature ever made.
> 
> Ever.


 100000/10


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I have the best signature ever made.
> 
> Ever.


 : D
I wants one:
Gabby: No, too powerful D:


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll draw one up when I has the time.

I'm working on something right now. D:


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about godess of pandas?


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 : D


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 1, 2007)

Gods.... 

well technically I am Thor the god of thunder, storms, and a really big hammer.

But  I like baked goods..... so .....

*begins worshiping UB*


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How about Goddess of Foreign Delicacies?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gods....
> 
> well technically I am Thor the god of thunder, storms, and a really big hammer.
> 
> ...


 *showers with pies and cakes and assorted baked goods*


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Woot!

Hallelujah!

UB be praised!

*eats..... a lot*


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I changed to pandas...butI will be the goddess of foreign Delicacies!


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

It is so!

Gabby will now serve foriegen foods to our guests.

Today's Meal: 
Snail!


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

I ban snails
*whips out Hammer of Holy Damnation*


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

OK!*gets box of snail.*

Ok I need to boil them for 1 hour.

*Boils*


Ok snails with a side of garlic sauce!


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

We shall have a feast!

I will provide the Berries of Hell, UB will make desert! Gabby you can provide the Snails. YB bring the dariy products, and make one without dairy for our lord DF. 

kthxbai


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 1, 2007)

I think you should only ban snails as a food.... 

honestly they clean the aquarium of the algae.

Now if you will excuse me I must be off

*rides away in a chariot pulled by goats causing plenty of lightening with hammer on the way*


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I think you should only ban snails as a food....
> 
> honestly they clean the aquarium of the algae.
> 
> ...


 Won't you stay for the feast?

@ we don't need snails, that's what we have Bul for. He cleans the fish tanks.  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

I think I'm having to much fun.

NEW LAW!
THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS TOO MUCH FUN D<


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

So, what do you guys want?

Cake?

Pie?

Muffins?

Baked Alaska?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> So, what do you guys want?
> 
> Cake?
> 
> ...


 I want a Flaming Alaska D:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 1, 2007)

**Propaganda Man*nominates this thread for HOF


----------



## Nate (Sep 1, 2007)

I love my job, even though I don't do anything. <3

I can't wait for dessert.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

what shall lord df want for his feast?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> So, what do you guys want?
> 
> Cake?
> 
> ...


 Well iono.

Why not try this recipe for Cie Muffins. It's really good. <3

Take 1 pound of cake, grind it up
Put the cake shreds onto an uncooked muffin
Top it with pie crust
Cover it with snow from Alaska
Cook it at 325 degrees F.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, that sounds good. I'll make sure to add my special ingredient...






<.<


>.>






LOTS OF SUGAR!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :gyroidcircle:


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

how about I make Tacos!


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> what shall lord df want for his feast?


 Iono D:

DO YOUR JOB D<


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

*Makes tacos,egg roll,crab,and rice.*


Ok i will  make more in a minute!


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

>


 I <3 XKCD.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

>


 lol


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

*Puts snakes in the cellar*

Now all our baked goods will be coated in snake venom. D=


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> *Puts snakes in the cellar*
> 
> Now all our baked goods will be coated in snake venom. D=


 Silly person, I keep the baked goods in my secret room.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jeez this place is wierd. D=

*goes to make a map before gonintendo stream starts*


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it is wierd


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

We are my sig


----------



## Justin (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> D:
> 
> Odd, you made my cringe in pain just READING the title of the video.


 Same here. DDD:


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey I watched the WHOLE movie and I'm alive. D=


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

DF, here's your sig.






Anybody else want one?


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am sorry for you.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DF, here's your sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I have one?

 >_< sorry for double post..


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, sure.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey guys it's not THAT bad...

But however Bad is Good and Good is bad. So that makes me Bad but yet Good? I don't know!?!?

Does this sound as bad?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl0mU7z3GjI


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Hey guys it's not THAT bad...
> 
> But however Bad is Good and Good is bad. So that makes me Bad but yet Good? I don't know!?!?
> 
> ...


 It sounds REALLY weird when you play Through the Fire and Flames during it.

D:


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Hey guys it's not THAT bad...
> 
> But however Bad is Good and Good is bad. So that makes me Bad but yet Good? I don't know!?!?
> 
> ...


i just dislike hsm2


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's our new theme song.     

You Are the Music in Me along side with Through the Fire and Flames.  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Piano Solo + Speed Metal?

Major LOL.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yup

Works perfect

We're evil and we're strange


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 we need to add some jam band into it!


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 1, 2007)

*returns from Salsaritas with quesadillas, tacos, nachos, and burritos*

I bring tidings from where I went for dinner.

Say UB could I get a Thor sig?  all he needs is a big beard and a hammer and lightening in there some where     

Oh wait Inever seemed to have gotten approved.... DF can you verify I am Thor?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Piano Solo + Speed Metal + Les Claypool

Now THAT would rock.

I admit, Les Claypool = Awesome


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes Les Claypool IS awsome.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> *returns from Salsaritas with quesadillas, tacos, nachos, and burritos*
> 
> I bring tidings from where I went for dinner.
> 
> ...


 I'll verify that, even though DF isn't here. We just need Fly or DF's official yes.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks!I like it!


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zelandonia (Sep 1, 2007)

I did a wonderful job of leaving TBT, no?

What would my title be, O great and wise ones?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> I did a wonderful job of leaving TBT, no?
> 
> What would my title be, O great and wise ones?


 Awww... Zels back. >:\/

jking...

God of No Rules


----------



## Justin (Sep 1, 2007)

Rawr.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Rawr.


 TRAITOR

*shoves in Cellar with Snakes and Gabby's shoe that she left in there*
*add's more fire*


----------



## Spazzums (Sep 1, 2007)

Wait, so how are you all deciding who's God../dess and what not?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

*****ums said:
			
		

> Wait, so how are you all deciding who's God../dess and what not?


 that's all up to DF.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Sporge:


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 1, 2007)

Atrocities upon atrocities... I don't count as a god?  Pathetic, guys.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Atrocities upon atrocities... I don't count as a god?  Pathetic, guys.


 *hides*


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Atrocities upon atrocities... I don't count as a god?  Pathetic, guys.


 your a god in forum sence but, not in this thread...sence..


----------



## Justin (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey, one problem... I happen to be a red pikmin and a friend with a white. poor you.


----------



## Justin (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hide in the cellar? : D


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Like they say Life is like roses.


----------



## Justin (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :yes:


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nah, ub is cookin down there D=

I'd rather not get in her way. D=


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, I am....?

*quickly runs to cellar*


----------



## Justin (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, I see... with her easy bake oven?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no she uses her easy bake oven deluxe

comes with extra sprinkles


----------



## Justin (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A sprinkle per cent. Buy now.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YAH!

I mean....

Uhhh....


I like...

Milk?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What is this china?


----------



## Justin (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, milk is good for you, so no you don't.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

Well i use milk for my egg rolls


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Well i use milk for my egg rolls


 wouldn't the milk just go out the sides?

or did you tape it shut with masking tape? I do that sometimes.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh right, Odd made me lactose intolerant.

In this case...

I like...

Ramae! (Japanese Soda I got when I was at WDW)


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no you aren't     

all those under the court of life are


----------



## Justin (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I still say Ramae though.

Orange Ramae.... ZOMG YUMMY


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no i use it to make the roll

@ultra it sounds good.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is that racist or somethin? D=


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How is yummylicious soda racist?


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

How should I know?

I'm Jyggalag.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> How should I know?
> 
> I'm Jyggalag.


Oh my.

I just noticed DF is gone so.....LETS THROW A HUGE PARTY!!!

*prepares foriegn food*


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DF is the party though... How do you throw a party without him?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm the party too >o<;


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're only a half of the party.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

well we will have a half party then.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> well we will have a half party then.


 Works for me.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So it'll be like musical chairs. D=


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no it will be like a party where we dont have musical chairs...


----------



## Zelandonia (Sep 1, 2007)

He is gone. Without Him, I shall appoint myself the title of Sheogorath.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> He is gone. Without Him, I shall appoint myself the title of Sheogorath.


 But Jygglag is Sheogorath so you can't be here if I am. D=


----------



## Zelandonia (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Woah! I didn't know that. 

Therefore, I am Azura.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's what ya get for not favoring Oblivion.     

(Sorry if I spoiled anything) D=


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 1, 2007)

I shall soon rise one day to be come the God of War!


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Pichubro said:
			
		

> I shall soon rise one day to be come the God of War!


 Maybe.


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 1, 2007)

* Makes a deal with Hades.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Well I must go for tonight. Lube, JTS, Mombrain, and RMC are calling for me. D=

(Okay maybe not.)


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

I shall leave for a short.I will be back.

back


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

GOD, my dinner's not ready yet.... I'm going to go steal a piece of bacon.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> GOD, my dinner's not ready yet.... I'm going to go steal a piece of bacon.


 What do you want?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hotdogs and Hamburgers.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

*make hotdogs and hamburgers*


Here ya go!


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> *make hotdogs and hamburgers*
> 
> 
> Here ya go!


 Yay, digital hotdogs and hamburgers! *devours*


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol do u want me to mail you some?we gots the hotdogs.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 1, 2007)

Ooooooo great sig!

I wear with teh pride of Valhalla!


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Ooooooo great sig!
> 
> I wear with teh pride of Valhalla!


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah, Sporge is Thor
And Bul can say he's the head...just don't listen to him... >>


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

DF's using his new sig.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Weren't you gonna make me one?     
:'(


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

You made yourself one D:


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Weren't you gonna make me one?     
:'(


 I will.... not right now though.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ah

Tis okay. *goes back to gonintendo*


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

*slaps Odd*
NOGONINTENDOFOU


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

gonintendo is evil...well not really..


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> gonintendo is evil...well not really..


 They're evil. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> *slaps Odd*
> NOGONINTENDOFOU


 "That samus is a hot man"
"Combo-BREAKER"
"Proberly"
"LUBE SMASH"
"akk-akk-akk-akk-akk-akk-akk-akk"
"What's comin' out, Nicky? "

Halp?!


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Told you they were evil. D:


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "GONINTENDO PODCAST WEBISODE 107 SPECTACULAR/EXTRAVAGANZA!"


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 really.well i have never been there so...Ill take your word for it.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

I deem it evil.
It is now evil.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 1, 2007)

this thread is kinda...... *lags out*


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://gonintendo.com/?p=24208
*evillaugh*


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> this thread is kinda...... *lags out*


 Awww, poor ZF.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

I shall be off to eat dinner!


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> I shall be off to eat dinner!


 Curses! I still have to wait.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Sep 1, 2007)

ME. NAO.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> ME. NAO.


 You can be the god of awesome.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> ME. NAO.


 God of the Creative Mind : D


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is he a regular or court of life?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 : D


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Court of Life.

WITH ME!

*evil laughter*


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The good one ;D


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

I feel this either earns a Fanfic, or art of some kind...
Everyone PM me what your God looks lyk.
OMG GROOP FOTO


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

JJ, you're creativeness has been accepted. Now make us some sort of abstract hideout. D=


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I feel this either earns a Fanfic, or art of some kind...
> Everyone PM me what your God looks lyk.
> OMG GROOP FOTO


 I kinda was thinking "zomg, this should be a fanfic" when I went swimming today.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 : O NO WAI
Well, I'm going to go to sleep now, so if everyone PMd me I could get started >>


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i wish i could go swimming.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay. I might do that picture thingy tomorrow.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 1, 2007)

I has one question: How did this topic get so many pages...



Without me? D=


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I has one question: How did this topic get so many pages...
> 
> 
> 
> Without me? D=


We're bored/hyper/stupid/weird/muffins.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Cause ACWWBONES ;P


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I has one question: How did this topic get so many pages...
> 
> 
> 
> Without me? D=


 You're the God of Delayed and Profound Reactions

: D


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm leaving in 5 minutes, so I'm making you up unless you PM me >>


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'm leaving in 5 minutes, so I'm making you up unless you PM me >>


     

Make sure I get them so I can put them in the post.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'm leaving in 5 minutes, so I'm making you up unless you PM me >>


 Have fun thinking of what I look like.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmm, mmkay...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Sep 1, 2007)

THERE IS YOUR ABSTRACT BASE, FATTY.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







/\/\


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> THERE IS YOUR ABSTRACT BASE, FATTY.


 YESH!


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 CORRECT ANSWER


----------



## Zelandonia (Sep 1, 2007)

What am I?


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> What am I?


 God of Short-Lived Conversations


----------



## JJRamone2 (Sep 1, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> What am I?


 A buffoon.


----------



## Zelandonia (Sep 1, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nah. You know you love me.


----------



## Justin (Sep 1, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> What am I?


 ^^^


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh yay, an oversized head! D:


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

lol


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 1, 2007)

Justin's one of the pets.
And now I must go.

D':


----------



## JJRamone2 (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We all know its true.


----------



## Zelandonia (Sep 1, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And, of course, her real name is Ashley Crow. I can show you the papers, if you wish.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 1, 2007)

I agree with everything said since I left.

This is getting huge though....


----------



## Justin (Sep 1, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> This is getting huge though....


 is that bad D=


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

it will be dead in 3 days though..


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes cause I have to read a lot... AND THOR DISLIKES READING!

*smashes nearby news stand with hammer*

*bursts into flames*


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 reading is evil also.but it is fun when you like it


----------



## Grawr (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> it will be dead in 3 days though..


 Nah...

I'm sure it'll last atleast 4.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 maybe


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We will live always as gods!


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YESH!


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Except for every week. Than we have to start over. :r


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Except for every week. Than we have to start over. :r


 This should be a rp.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, if this was an RP, this would be a huge mess.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh.THAT would be bad


----------



## Zelandonia (Sep 1, 2007)

Wait, How am I a god if I'm also an atheist? =O


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Wait, How am I a god if I'm also an atheist? =O


 You really wanna put that info out towards us D=


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 1, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Wait, How am I a god if I'm also an atheist? =O


 Well no one here said you had to believe in yourself so BE QUIET!


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

so how is everyone doin?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> so how is everyone doin?


 I'm getting tired really quickly, listening to music on iTunes, drinking a Sprite...

Okay, I suppose. I'm really close to going crazy. D:


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 didja eat you burgers and hotdogs?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, both with loads of bacon.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> so how is everyone doin?


 I just ordered Phoenix Wright 3 from Japan, and am now looking for other things to get online with a Visa Gift Card I got as an early-b-day gift.

=D


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you ate hotdog and bacon?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you read the japanese language?

or is it in english?


----------



## Grawr (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I can totally read Japanese. h43r: 


 No, it's got an english-language feature. I just hope there won't be too many typo's. D:


----------



## JJRamone2 (Sep 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ARE YOU SERIOUS? OH MAN. I'm getting that TODAY.


----------



## TheGremp (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm the God of nothing woot I feel special


----------



## Grawr (Sep 1, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...


Really?


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am gonna look at it.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 1, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...have you ever heard/played both games of the Phoenix Wright series so far?


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have played one of them but ,i lost it.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Sep 1, 2007)

Dude I just ordered 3 and 4.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2007)

This isn't your chat thread foos D=


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 2, 2007)

*smites everything*

D<<


----------



## Tyler (Sep 2, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> *smites everything*
> 
> D<<


 Finally, now some order around here. D=

Who wants leftover cake?  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

*is alive*

*eats leftover cake*


----------



## Gabby (Sep 2, 2007)

woah.I just had the worst dream...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> woah.I just had the worst dream...


 D:

Did DF die?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 (Please say yes...)

:r


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2007)

Could I be a God?
I'd make a groovy God, just me.


----------



## Nate (Sep 2, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how dare you. D:


----------



## Tyler (Sep 2, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.zreomusic.com/music/battlescape...dorfPreview.mp3

Are you surprised to see me?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Could I be a God?
> I'd make a groovy God, just me.


 DF or Fly has to say "yes".


----------



## Gabby (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No we almost all did.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's reassuring.

D:


----------



## Gabby (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it sucked


----------



## Tyler (Sep 2, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wait was the date, at any chance happen to be Friday? :r


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok then, cheers.
I'm trying to catch up on everything... TBT, youtube etc.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 2, 2007)

AndyB said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did ya get to the part to where lonleygirl15 died? Cause that's all that happened important on youtube.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 2, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no it was on a tuesday


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lonelygirl sucks.
I thought she rubbish.
All I had to watch was the latest Smosh vid, and a few of my buddies vids, from the UK.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 2, 2007)

lg15 does suck.I didnt like the show eithier.but smosh  is coming back.I can see it now.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> lg15 does suck.I didnt like the show eithier.but smosh  is coming back.I can see it now.


 You liek Smosh?
Awesome.
Are you on their site?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

LG15 is pathetic.

"Today, let's talk about my life, even though most of us don't want to hear about it."

Smosh.... meh. None of their new stuff is funny.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 2, 2007)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah smosh is pwnsome.
nah i not on thier site.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> LG15 is pathetic.
> 
> "Today, let's talk about my life, even though most of us don't want to hear about it."
> 
> Smosh.... meh. None of their new stuff is funny.


 Totally agree with that, I love their music videos.
I got boxman, BM's X-mas, Hardcore Max and Transformers on my iPod.     

Woah...


----------



## Tyler (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> LG15 is pathetic.
> 
> "Today, let's talk about my life, even though most of us don't want to hear about it."


 Exactly.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

AndyB said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Boxman was lame.

The only good ones were the Theme Song videos, the one where he was trapped on the 'island' and the Dolls short.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, Pokemon was my first.
I like Mortal Kobat best of all.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

AndyB said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same here. Pokemon was the first Smosh video I watched, and my favorite is Mortal Kombat... It makes me laugh every single time.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And Pokemon is the most favourited on the forum.
But MK is soo funny.
Is anybody here on the forums at Smosh?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

AndyB said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I used to... I don't remember my name on there.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2007)

Hahaha, if you ever do, though things have changed... my name's AndyB. Obviously.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Hahaha, if you ever do, though things have changed... my name's AndyB. Obviously.


 What do you mean, "things have changed"?


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just new features, there's been some problems with users.
I.e. too many idiots.
Nothing drastic.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

AndyB said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ohhhhhhhhhhh. Gotcha.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 2, 2007)

i gonna make some shirp


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2007)

This kinda went off.
I know it's the wishing well, but still...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

AndyB said:
			
		

> This kinda went off.
> I know it's the wishing well, but still...


 That's because DF and people aren't here to keep it in order.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well they better back soon before... nothing.
I don't where I was gonna go with that.
Bsck to topic. I wonder what God/Deity could I be...


----------



## Tyler (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YEA...

*Lights everyone on Fire including myself*


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *sets fires out with pies*

Muahahahaha.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 2, 2007)

MY SHIRMP!!!

It burned.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 2, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> MY SHIRP!!!
> 
> It burned.


 *turns the burnt shrimp into poop*

Burnt poop could be a delicacy... somewhere....


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2007)

:huh:			
WHAT? 
Poop-suprise. Mmmmmm, Not.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

AndyB said:
			
		

> :huh:
> WHAT?
> Poop-suprise. Mmmmmm, Not.


 I second that.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey what do you think the plants eat other than sunlight and water?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Hey what do you think the plants eat other than sunlight and water?


 Children.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ah...

I see....

Like how in Manhunt 2, they replaced all the violent people with babies and puppy dogs.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 2, 2007)

So is anyone doin anything special today?


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2007)

IF, I am worthy.
Could I be God Of Daftness?


----------



## Gabby (Sep 2, 2007)

AndyB said:
			
		

> IF, I am worthy.
> Could I be God Of Daftness?


 you should be


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Especially of late.
I'm going crazy.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 2, 2007)

*wants to be the god of something*


----------



## Gabby (Sep 2, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> *wants to be the god of something*


 you can be the god of.....the guy in your sig.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 2, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     

His name is Frollo...from the classic Disney film "The Hunchback of Notre Dame".


.....


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 2, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Say why is he your sig and avatar anyway?

wasn't he just the creepy priest hiding the poor guy from the world?


----------



## Grawr (Sep 2, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cuz' he's amazing. He's got an awesome voice...


That film is *really* not intended for kids. Other than the gargoyles, it was a really intense movie...

...I suggest seeing it.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 2, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 frollo sounds like a band name


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

I just got back from swimming...

My eyes hurt.
I was half-drowned more than a third of the time by my friend.
I'm tired.
I can't type.

D:


----------



## Gabby (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I just got back from swimming...
> 
> My eyes hurt.
> I was half-drowned more than a third of the time by my friend.
> ...


 well that sucks.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was fun, but I'm like.... dead.

I was dead in the car too, and my friend was like "zomg, r u, oaky?"

Well, she didn't say it like a n00b. I'm just.....bleh.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh well hey i have always wondered what does the z in "zomg"mean?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It makes the omg more omgish.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh


----------



## Grawr (Sep 2, 2007)

...*still wants to be the god of something*...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 2, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> ...*still wants to be the god of something*...


 what about being the god of everything that is nothing?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> ...*still wants to be the god of something*...


 God of the Bells (Not TBT Bells...)


----------



## Grawr (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Like, the bells of Notre Dame?

...

That'd be awesome.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 2, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep.


----------



## Nate (Sep 2, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I approve. I'm not sure if DF has to make the final approval though.


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 3, 2007)

* Arrives with massive army and starts destroying stuff.

  :evillaugh:


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 3, 2007)

Pichubro said:
			
		

> * Arrives with massive army and starts destroying stuff.
> 
> :evillaugh:


 *rains banana muffins on your destruction*

:evillaugh:


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Pichubro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Absorbs the power of the muffins and... *What do you do with muffins?    			 *


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 3, 2007)

Pichubro said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You eat them. Duh.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Pichubro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 3, 2007)

* Eats muffins and continues destroying before the gods awake.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 3, 2007)

Pichubro said:
			
		

> * Eats muffins and continues destroying before the gods awake.


 BUT I AWAKE HAHAHAH


----------



## Tyler (Sep 3, 2007)

Haldo everyone!

*tortures*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fJMK9uht-U


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 3, 2007)

O_________________________________o

*dies, but not really*


----------



## Tyler (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm starting to see a pattern... :evillaugh:


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 3, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I'm starting to see a pattern... :evillaugh:


 Pattern? Like... polka-dots or stripes?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You could say that...  :wintergyroid:


----------



## Gabby (Sep 3, 2007)

I am so tired right now.it crazy.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 3, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> I am so tired right now.it crazy.


 Are you tired everyday. D=


----------



## Gabby (Sep 3, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no i just woke man soooooooo tired..


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 3, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I woke up at 6:30 this morning to my watch alarm going off, and I was awake. But I went back to sleep anyways.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 3, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have to wake up at 5:30 tomorrow, because of school.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Sep 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your school year starts tommorow too?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 3, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Sep 3, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ughh....yeah. Me too.


----------



## TheGremp (Sep 3, 2007)

Can I be the Duke of Dogs oh great dragon god?

[/brown nose]


----------



## Tyler (Sep 3, 2007)

Df was consumed by StarBucks.  :no:


----------



## Grawr (Sep 3, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Df was consumed by StarBucks.  :no:


 Does DF need to approve someone's god-ness even if Flygon already has in order for them to...well, be a god?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 3, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If Fly says yes, than you're in. DF picked fly to be his assistant.


----------



## .bored (Sep 3, 2007)

Df approve me. I am your slave on IE. I don't care what I get. D:


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 3, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fly dies not have the power.
And I am too lazy to read through this madness.

PM me for Deityship...



And I might deny you ;D


----------



## Tyler (Sep 4, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 D=

Sorry boss


----------



## Tyler (Sep 5, 2007)

HAILO!!!?!!?!? >:\/


----------



## TheGremp (Sep 5, 2007)

I got denieded


----------



## Tyler (Sep 5, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> I got denieded


 Sorry     

Keep doing stuff for DF I suppose D=


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 5, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> I got denieded


 Yush D<<


----------



## Tyler (Sep 5, 2007)

That's Mama Luigi to you! >/0


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 5, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> That's Mama Luigi to you! >/0


 D: oh noes


----------



## Tyler (Sep 5, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://olremix.org/mp3/Gimgak_-_Nothing_Bu...o_Sunshine).mp3

Nothing but Sunshine. D:


----------



## AndyB (Sep 5, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> That's Mama Luigi to you! >/0


 Hmmm, I know that.
The episode entitled "Mama Luigi", where Luigi tells Yoshi a bed-time story. Which is actually how they, being Luigi, finds Yoshi as an egg, and hatches into baby Yoshi.
Correct?


----------



## TheGremp (Sep 5, 2007)

I totally should've been Duke of Dogs... I'm starting a petition


----------



## Tyler (Sep 5, 2007)

AndyB said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think so.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 5, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> I totally should've been Duke of Dogs... I'm starting a petition


 Start doing stuff for DF I guess. D=


----------



## AndyB (Sep 5, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is. I have that, and 5 other episodes on tape.
No idea where I got it.


----------



## TheGremp (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't feel like doing anything for DF lol


----------



## Tyler (Sep 5, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> I don't feel like doing anything for DF lol


 Than no dogs for you.

*sends all dogs to the Cookie Galaxy*


----------



## Grawr (Sep 5, 2007)

Soo....

Am I the god of the bells or not?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 5, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Soo....
> 
> Am I the god of the bells or not?


 You need to pm df to get an answer. Did you?


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 5, 2007)

* No one has stopped me! *

Half of the world is burning!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## AndyB (Sep 5, 2007)

Pichubro said:
			
		

> * No one has stopped me! *
> 
> Half of the world is burning!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


 *Headbutts Pichubro*
Shut up.


----------



## Nate (Sep 5, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Sep 5, 2007)

You know what?
I don't feel like being a "God" anymore, so I'll now just stay as plain old AndyB.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 5, 2007)

'Tis approved!

I am now God of the Bells. =D


...now uhh, who makes those sigs?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 5, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> 'Tis approved!
> 
> I am now God of the Bells. =D
> 
> ...


 *raises hand*


----------



## Grawr (Sep 5, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ..............................


=D...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 5, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll make you one soon.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 5, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whenever you've got time, thanks.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

Bringing
Up
My
P33n


----------



## SL92 (Apr 8, 2008)

I am a real god, yet am not on this list? For shame. I smite you all now.

EDIT: I'll settle for god of Stephenville, Newfoundland. Trav can have whatever >.> He doesn't live here.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 8, 2008)

God of England plz?


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2008)

Before this gets nabbed, I will give you all me bells and a kooky for the position of "God of Dancing Pikachus"!


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

What? God of Dancing Pikachu?
BLASPHEMY! (Nope, sorry)

And God of England? Sure. But only if you post with british slang from now on.

*smites SL*


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> What? God of Dancing Pikachu?
> BLASPHEMY! (Nope, sorry)
> 
> And God of England? Sure. But only if you post with british slang from now on.
> ...


 *Cries*

So what am I authorized to be God of?


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bandwagons.


----------



## JJH (Apr 8, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Deal!


----------



## AndyB (Apr 8, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> And God of England? Sure. But only if you post with british slang from now on.


 Errrrr, maybe not.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 8, 2008)

Being poor rocks.


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 8, 2008)

I can has god?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 8, 2008)

I never was a god of anything? D=


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 8, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I never was a god of anything? D=


 I wasn't either, I had only been a member for a couple months when this first happened


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 8, 2008)

I can has pikachucaramelldansen?


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I can has pikachucaramelldansen?


 Oh, yes.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 8, 2008)

psst... update the first odd :r


----------



## Grawr (Apr 8, 2008)

I believe I'm a god of something, right?

Yeah. Of the Bells (Notre Dame).


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

Justin's been Promoted from Pet/Slave to God of Headshots.

Justsoyaknow.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 8, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Justin's been Promoted from Pet/Slave to God of Headshots.
> 
> Justsoyaknow.


 hah, you must be kidding?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 8, 2008)

Just thinking...
God of Forge?


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He had it coming.
Pikachu's out new Pet. Bidoof's out.

The Gremp is the God of Funny Things Dogs Do When You Give Them Peanut Butter.

And what's Forge?


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 8, 2008)

^_^


----------



## AndyB (Apr 8, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Level Editor in Halo


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

AndyB said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whatever.
Whanna make it 'God of The Forge'? Sounds cooler.

UB needs to start making sigs again..... :^U


----------



## AndyB (Apr 8, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, sure. I'm not fussy.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 8, 2008)

Word.

Where the hell are UB and Gabby? I'm hungry.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 8, 2008)

I declare, we need a new thread!

*slams down godlike fist*

_Teh Lock._


----------

